# new forum category for TV & Movies



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

would like to see a forum category for movies and tv. I think it would pull in more discussions than sports or the current event sections -well, for sure it will pull in more than sports. It would be nice to all all the trailer links posted in one area where they can be easily found. move and tv discussions get lost too quick in the off topic section with the number of posts there.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: new forum category*

Mmmmm... Good idea, I'm for it


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: new forum category*

Not against it. Could picture the "download free" spammers finding a perfect place for their garbage.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: new forum category*



Corday said:


> Not against it. Could picture the "download free" spammers finding a perfect place for their garbage.


If that were the case, I think the off topic section would be full of those type of spammers. I would like to see something separate where it would be easier to continue a thread on, lets say doctor who, agents of shield, or whatever instead of having to search for it or continuing starting a new one, missing out on what was said in a previous discussion.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: new forum category*

Good idea.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: new forum category*

Any other thoughts?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: new forum category*

Not against it though I do see the point about spam, however, we deal with it in other places so reporting as usual should work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: new forum category*

Let's see how this thread goes. If there's enough interest, it should be easy enough to set up, and the old TV/movies threads can be moved over to get things going.

I've added 'TV & Movies' to the thread title to get more attention. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Please chime in with your thoughts*

I don't see why not, it certainly can't hurt to have a cool "TV and Movie" talk section.

However, I recommend that the description of the section says "Warning: Spoilers!"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Please chime in with your thoughts*

I think it could be a nice bit of fun.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Please chime in with your thoughts*

Yep, I'm all for it :thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you decide to do it, make it for only PG/PG13 shows.

BG


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Please chime in with your thoughts*

It's got my support.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> If you decide to do it, make it for only PG/PG13 shows.
> 
> BG


That means popular shows such as Game of Thrones will not be discussed.

Rather then controlling the shows, let's agree to keep it at PG13 content instead. Discussing any movie or TV show is acceptable as long as it meets a family friendly status.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The other possible option would be to have another section for older folk discussing the above PG/PG13 shows, of course we have no real way to tell who is what age and anyone could put their age as older.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

BG has a good point......programs/movies above PG-13 are questionable. Then again, some of the stuff shown on Disney is out of line IMO. Don't know about a group for R rated programs......that would include Black Sails, Outlander, etc..

I may bring up some older movies/shows.......my two favorite channels are Turner Classic Movies and EnCore Westerns. Most movies I don't see until they are quite old......when they are shown on premium cable....:laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm all in favour of such a forum.

I don't, however, believe you can restrict the subject matter to only PG13 shows. There are plenty of ways to discuss more adult films while keeping within the decency rules. Just because a film is regarded as 'Adult' (I do NOT mean pornography) does not mean that one cannot have a discussion.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you should be able to talk about any show or movie as long as the discussion is within the forum rules. As long as you are talking about plot or how you like it or if the trailer is approved for all audience, then it should not matter. You also have to remember, the rating system is not the same for all countries.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a good point.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

And many older PG or PG13 movies would be rated R in today's world.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> And many older PG or PG13 movies would be rated R in today's world.


Or the other way around :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes. But usually modern R movies are rated R, whereas I've watched PG13 movies from the 70s-80s that were DEFINITELY R rated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> I don't, however, believe you can restrict the subject matter to only PG13 shows. There are plenty of ways to discuss more adult films while keeping within the decency rules. Just because a film is regarded as 'Adult' (I do NOT mean pornography) does not mean that one cannot have a discussion.


That is exactly why I think it would be too hard to police up.

There plenty of sites out there for this already.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> That is exactly why I think it would be too hard to police up.
> 
> There plenty of sites out there for this already.
> 
> BG


there are also plenty of sports forums and current events forum out there. come to think of it might as well shut down tsf since there are already plenty of tech forums out there too if you use the *sorry excuse *there are plenty of sites out there for this already. 

I do not see a need for policing other than the normal. there is nothing r rated about a simple discussion. I mean local newspapers post reviews about r rated shows all the time.. It is not like the forum is going to show trailers of sex acts or extreme violence. 

Look at the jokes. a lot of jokes posted there are actually adult ones that have been edited so they would be clean enough to post here. every once in a great while something slips through but in general it is not a problem.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how our talk would become R rated. I think the sports and politics are way more likely to be that. :lol: I mean, how are we going to have discussions that aren't forum-friendly? Movies are R rated for language, violence or nudity, and I don't see why those can't be left out.

Edit: Looks like Sobeit and I are on the same page. :lol:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

One more thing and this will be my last post in this thread.

we have already been having discussions about movies and shows. some trailers have already been posted. As I said before, I just want to see it all in its own section where it will be easy to find threads from different discussions without having to continuing starting new ones. For example, how many different threads about Doctor Who is there? Some of them say basically the same things. It just will make it easier to find a topic and to continue the discussion in the same thread. 

The only real problem I foresee is spoilers. I personally like reading spoilers but most dont. As long as the reader knows in advance there might be a spoiler in the post, then that should not be much of a problem either.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The idea is getting mostly positive responses . . let's leave it open a little longer. It's a simple setup and should be no more difficult to police that what we have now


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am for it, as it reflects the international membership of this forum, someone referenced sport, and as many of us have different sporting codes, it makes sport a difficult subject. All of us though can enjoy movies regardless of their cultural heritage.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

sobeit said:


> Look at the jokes. a lot of jokes posted there are actually adult ones that have been edited so they would be clean enough to post here. every once in a great while something slips through but in general it is not a problem.


That is because it closely monitored.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

"Closely monitored". When's the last time we had an issue in the jokes thread?

I don't see why this may be pending on policing. I think its quite clear that we may discuss shows like Game of Thrones in a proper manner, otherwise it may be deleted or altered; just like anything else in the Offline Section.

Discuss the shows and movies that we like in a friendly family fashion seems easy enough.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Forum has been created in the Relaxation Room


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good now we can get on with the fun part.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

May I suggest a nice forum icon as well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Something very simple.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Icons are a hole different story! . . Still don't have the ones from the summer . .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Spoilers can be posted but they should be flagged as such and use white text.
*
SPOILER*


> Something like this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's an interesting way of doing a spoiler! I like it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's how I get my 3-4 letter posts in the Offline threads (but without the quote-box) :lol:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, I lied, I said I would not post again in this thread but changed my mind. Just wanted to thank the admin for creating the new forum category. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome !


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

I will enjoy this as well... I created something similar at another forum except it's just 1 thread that includes talk of any show or movie...so sometimes it's all over.


----------

